# Atlas Shrugged Kindle cover m-edge



## Solidarity (Mar 31, 2011)

http://medgestore-px.rtrk.com/stylelab/?user_design_id=20601

Has anyone bought this case or any of the custom cases? I just want to know how clear it is in person.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is a photo I just took of one of the Atlas Shrugged jackets that we have in the office...


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I want this one too, but it's out of print


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Anniehow said:


> I want this one too, but it's out of print


I'm 99% sure thats just an "artist title." I can still put it in my cart and order it.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh your right!! Thanks!
Gisele


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

That's awesome. I love it.


----------

